# Freeze dried liver UK



## davidc1986 (May 8, 2014)

Hi,

Can anybody recommend a good brand/stockist of freeze dried liver treats in the UK? I've had a look on the internet but not sure which brand or where is best.

Thanks
David


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hello David, You can make your own liver treats, if you place some garlic cloves in a pot add some sliced liver and boil till cooked.Once cooked, cut into centimetre squares and dry roast in the oven until all the moisture is removed, they then become quite brittle and last for weeks Darcy loves them..
kind regards Rob and Darcy.


----------

